

Because I am good! - nsimpson
http://fridayreflections.typepad.com/weblog/2008/01/because-i-am-go.html

======
raju
"Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate. Our deepest fear is that we
are powerful beyond measure. It is our light, not our darkness, that most
frightens us. We ask ourselves, who am I to be brilliant, gorgeous, talented
and fabulous?"

I believe that too be so true. And I personally think I am guilty. I am always
beating myself down for not being good enough (and reading blogs and following
all the superstars of the tech world does not do much to boost your ego) [Of
course, I probably am not good enough, but looking down instead of up does
affect your morale].

On a similar note, I just came across this book [<http://tinyurl.com/2eyjjc>]
that I believe talks along the same lines.

bcater: I have occasionally said things like that, after solving a hard
algorithm, or just refactoring some messy code, I would turn around to my
colleagues and say "Yeah, I am that good" [from House, MD the show] and you
are right, you can't fake it. It comes from absolute conviction.

------
bcater
I said the same thing in a job interview once, and I believe that I got the
job because of it. The key is to be able to say it with absolute conviction;
you cannot fake it.

